# Skeletools impact shorts - weird chemical smell?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Never had any smells with mine, sorry can't help you in that category.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Jaa said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just got a pair of new Skeletools impact shorts in the mail. There's a noxious chemical odor from the foam that actually makes my eyes burn too. My instinct is that it's not healthy, but the company says it's like a new car smell that will go away with time.
> 
> ...


If they don't wash out, that shit is worse than moth balls or as harmless?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a pair. Smell went away after few weeks. Of course its bad for you. Happy with protection provided by product. Gonna buy a pair for my son this winter.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

What you smell is likely VOCs (volatile organic compounds). These are the chemicals responsible for that new car smell. I can't say for sure but if there are any paints, adhesives, plastics etc. VOCs coming off these could be the cause of the smell. It's also possible the smell is coming from a fabric treatment such as an antimicrobial or stain repellant. It should eventually go away or at least be greatly reduced. I'd wash and dry them according to the instructions and hang them up some where that gets good air flow.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

^ what he said. 

Air it out for a bit, they'll go away on their own.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, they smell pretty strong at first. Wear them a few times and the smell of swamp ass and balls will override it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, they smell pretty strong at first. Wear them a few times and the smell of swamp ass and balls will override it.


:laugh:

You probably got a pair fresh off the factory line.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

That "new car smell" is caused, more specifically, by the leaching and evaporation of plasticizer (this is the glue that holds together plastic, anddd gives it its rubbery characteristics - so more plasticizer = more flexible = softer = good for depressing impact... etc.) This leaching isn't really a big deal for the product in general. I'm not really sure why it makes you tear up. I haven't really experienced this at work, and I work with PVC every day.

An interesting thought though - when PVC is first made, there is about a 24 hour period that follows in which the pvc continues to set up and becomes harder and harder. Once this period ends, it will typically stay around the same hardness level for the life of the product... Though, when cheap plasticizers are used - too much "secondary" plasticizer - the product will continue to leach as i talked about before. Leaching = less plasticizer remains in the product = the plastic gets harder.

I wonder if your shorts will actually lose some of their softness/impact resistance as this happens and if the plastic in them will eventually become more stiff.

I doubt it would ever make a huge difference. I was more just thinking out loud.

Sorry if i lost some of you guys, but this was right up my alley 

Chemical Engineering FTW!


----------



## Jaa (Oct 31, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> That "new car smell" is caused, more specifically, by the leaching and evaporation of plasticizer ...
> 
> An interesting thought though - when PVC is first made, there is about a 24 hour period that follows in which the pvc continues to set up and becomes harder and harder. Once this period ends, it will typically stay around the same hardness level for the life of the product... Though, when cheap plasticizers are used - too much "secondary" plasticizer - the product will continue to leach as i talked about before. Leaching = less plasticizer remains in the product = the plastic gets harder.
> 
> ...


So, let's assume the impact foam in the Skeletools was made more than 24 hours ago and is PVC-based. Based on what you're saying, if it's still smelling significantly long after it's made then that is a sign that cheap plasticizers were likely used. And cheap plasticizers = foam's useful life is probably shorter? Am I understanding this right?

For reference, I do have a pair of brand new Black Diamond Telekneesis knee pads that barely smell like anything. On the other hand, the initial pair of Skeletools we got was straight up pungent and the smell filled my whole apartment. Is there an MSDS or notable health risks for the PVC/mats used in these foams? 

Yes, ChemE ftw!! Thanks ;-)


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Well it depends what kind of plasticizer was used. There are a bunch of phthalate based plasticizers that are frowned upon in the US mostly because of the leaching issue. 

As far as life span goes, it doesn't mean that it won't last as long, it just means that it will be harder than it is when you first buy it. 

It honestly shouldn't be a big deal at all, though. It is really weird that the smell filled your entire apartment. I'd probably take that shit back lol.

But, if you do decide to keep your shorts, I would simply advise against eating them


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Chemical engineers make the world go round! I dont work with plastic molding, but my company does make air filters for the kinds of chemicals you are smelling.

If your shorts are giving off enough gases to make your eyes water then send them back. Lots of plastics off-gas, but a new pair of undies shouldn't stink bad enough to (literally) make you cry. Not all VOCs are toxic, but many of them are skin/eye irritants... so why run the risk of long terms symptoms by exposing yourself to it for hours at a time?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

FacePlant4Free said:


> Well it depends what kind of plasticizer was used. There are a bunch of phthalate based plasticizers that are frowned upon in the US mostly because of the leaching issue.
> 
> As far as life span goes, it doesn't mean that it won't last as long, it just means that it will be harder than it is when you first buy it.
> 
> ...


I had that happen from a foam bed I purchased (it was shrink wrapped), couldn't use it for a few days the smell was so strong.


----------

